# 8th Birthday Forum Meet - Leeds, 19th November, 2016



## Northerner (Oct 16, 2016)

Date: Saturday 19th November 2016, from 11:30 am



Venue Becketts Bank
28–30 Park Row
Leeds
West Yorkshire
LS1 5HU

Attending:
Northerner
@Rosiecarmel
@Tezzz
@Hazel
@KathC
@Marsbartoastie
@Ralph-YK
@Strongbow
@Diabeticliberty
@ypauly 


It's been decades since I went to a pub in Leeds, so I'm hoping that local members can recommend a venue? @Rosiecarmel - you have been to a couple now and have a good idea of the type of gathering we are and what kind of venues are suitable, can you think of anywhere? Doesn't have to be a Wetherspoons, but will ideally be somewhere large enough so we don't have to fight for seats, does food, and is easy to find within a short walking distance of the train station. Please let me have your ideas as soon as possible!


----------



## Rosiecarmel (Oct 16, 2016)

There is a Wetherspoons about a five minute walk from the train station called Becketts Bank. I think as far as Wetherspoons in Leeds go, this may be the quietest. I shall have a think about other possible venues and let you know soon


----------



## Northerner (Oct 16, 2016)

Rosiecarmel said:


> There is a Wetherspoons about a five minute walk from the train station called Becketts Bank. I think as far as Wetherspoons in Leeds go, this may be the quietest. I shall have a think about other possible venues and let you know soon


Thanks Rosie, much appreciated


----------



## HOBIE (Oct 16, 2016)

Have a great day/weekend to all who go !


----------



## Rosiecarmel (Oct 16, 2016)

Also ill definitely be going


----------



## HOBIE (Oct 16, 2016)

I don't think you can beat Weatherspoon's. The buildings are kept spot on. As an electrician I look at these places & wonder how they got the cable to that camera or light without damaging the wonderful building. Mad I know


----------



## Tezzz (Oct 17, 2016)

I'm gonna try and get a flight with Yorkshire Arlines failing that, National Express.
I hope to find a cheap hotel.


----------



## Hazel (Oct 17, 2016)

Had my rail tickets for a while now


----------



## eggyg (Oct 17, 2016)

I'll be there!


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Oct 17, 2016)

eggyg said:


> I'll be there!




OMG it will be an EGGstravaganza


----------



## KathC (Oct 17, 2016)

I'll be there - definitely.  I've been wracking my brain all weekend because I knew there was something on 19th and couldn't remember what it was!


----------



## Northerner (Oct 17, 2016)

KathC said:


> I'll be there - definitely.  I've been wracking my brain all weekend because I knew there was something on 19th and couldn't remember what it was!


Great news Kath! See you there!


----------



## HOBIE (Oct 17, 2016)

Diabeticliberty said:


> OMG it will be an EGGstravaganza


Mad DL !


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Oct 19, 2016)

eggyg said:


> I'll be there!




OMG it will be an EGGstatic event


----------



## eggyg (Oct 19, 2016)

Diabeticliberty said:


> OMG it will be an EGGstatic event


And EGGciting for you to meet me! Ha! :-D


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Oct 19, 2016)

eggyg said:


> And EGGciting for you to meet me! Ha! :-D




That is a most EGGcentric suggestion


----------



## Marsbartoastie (Oct 20, 2016)

I got my ticket several weeks ago...when there were bargains to be had.  It's been years since I visited Leeds so I'm not only looking forward to seeing my forum chums, but to taking a stroll down memory lane.


----------



## Strongbow (Oct 20, 2016)

There is a Wetherspoons in Leeds railway station and there is another in millennium square which is about10 mins walk from  station. I think the German market will be open that weekend, also in millennium square.


----------



## Marsbartoastie (Oct 20, 2016)

Strongbow said:


> There is a Wetherspoons in Leeds railway station and there is another in millennium square which is about10 mins walk from  station. I think the German market will be open that weekend, also in millennium square.


That's lunch sorted then Strongbow...sausages and sauerkraut!


----------



## Strongbow (Oct 20, 2016)

I can recommend the sausage and the beer Mars bar, not sure about the sauerkraut. I suppose there might be one or two of em behind the bar.


----------



## Rosiecarmel (Oct 23, 2016)

Strongbow said:


> There is a Wetherspoons in Leeds railway station and there is another in millennium square which is about10 mins walk from  station. I think the German market will be open that weekend, also in millennium square.



The only problem with the Wetherspoons in millennium square (Cuthbert Brodericks) is that it tends to be busy especially when the German market is on!


----------



## HOBIE (Oct 26, 2016)

Sounds like a whale of a time apart from them Krauts   Everyone enjoy !


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Oct 26, 2016)

HOBIE said:


> Sounds like a whale of a time apart from them Krauts   Everyone enjoy !





Don't mention the war Hobieman


----------



## Northerner (Nov 7, 2016)

Less than 2 weeks to go!  I've made an executive decision and settled on Beckett's Bank as the venue  

Please let me know if you plan to come along for our Northern celebration of the forum's 8th birthday!


----------



## Ralph-YK (Nov 8, 2016)

I almost mist this because of the thread having the same name as the London one.  I quickly scan the titles.  Also, things are ususally in locations I have problems getting to so I often don't bother looking at get togethers properly.
However, I can get to Beckett's Bank.  I've actually been there once. At the side, which is a smallish area.  That was in the afternoon during the week.
19th? Saturday?  I wonder what that'll be like.  Don't know if I can do it yet.  Hope so.


----------



## Ralph-YK (Nov 8, 2016)

Oh, how do we reconize the group. A mascot?  Will it be the one with the large cake?  Individual rum baba would be better.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 8, 2016)

Ralph-YK said:


> Oh, how do we reconize the group. A mascot?  Will it be the one with the large cake?  Individual rum baba would be better.


I will bring the Diabetes Fairy (has a look of Peppa Pig ) to put on the table, but you could also look out for Rosie's blue hair!  Hope you can make it Ralph, it would be good to meet you


----------



## Marsbartoastie (Nov 8, 2016)

Ralph-YK said:


> I almost mist this because of the thread having the same name as the London one.  I quickly scan the titles.  Also, things are ususally in locations I have problems getting to so I often don't bother looking at get togethers properly.
> However, I can get to Beckett's Bank.  I've actually been there once. At the side, which is a smallish area.  That was in the afternoon during the week.
> 19th? Saturday?  I wonder what that'll be like.  Don't know if I can do it yet.  Hope so.


I do hope you'll be able to make it Ralph.  It would be great to meet you and it'll probably be ages before there's another meet-up in God's own county.


----------



## Strongbow (Nov 9, 2016)

Hoping to call in to Beckets Bank for a couple of hours on the 19th. Got an anniversary do to go to in the evening so can'thave more than 8 or 9 pints.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2016)

Strongbow said:


> Hoping to call in to Beckets Bank for a couple of hours on the 19th. Got an anniversary do to go to in the evening so can'thave more than 8 or 9 pints.


Looking forward to seeing you there @Strongbow!


----------



## HOBIE (Nov 10, 2016)

Diabeticliberty said:


> Don't mention the war Hobieman


Whats your Name "Don't tell him Pike". I cant remember stuff that's important but daft stuff ! .  Not long now


----------



## Rosiecarmel (Nov 14, 2016)

Looking forward to Saturday!


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Nov 14, 2016)

I might just put in an appearance purely in the interest of making sure you all behave yourselves and that there is no drinking and other assorted silliness.


----------



## Lindarose (Nov 14, 2016)

I'd love to be joining you all  but alas have to work.  But wish you all a fab time.


----------



## Marsbartoastie (Nov 14, 2016)

Wahey!  See you all on Saturday.  Mine's a large G&T


----------



## Strongbow (Nov 14, 2016)

See you all Saturday guys, NO shenannigans.


----------



## Rosiecarmel (Nov 14, 2016)

Marsbartoastie said:


> Wahey!  See you all on Saturday.  Mine's a large G&T



I'll second that!!


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Nov 14, 2016)

Rosiecarmel said:


> I'll second that!!





Tequila time is here again oh tequila time us here again oh tequila time is here again tequila time is here again


----------



## Marsbartoastie (Nov 14, 2016)

Diabeticliberty said:


> Tequila time is here again oh tequila time us here again oh tequila time is here again tequila time is here again


Is there something wrong with my eyes?  The leg in the foreground is on a completely different scale to the leg in the background.  Has this been caused by Tequila?  If so, we should be told.


----------



## Rosiecarmel (Nov 14, 2016)

Diabeticliberty said:


> Tequila time is here again oh tequila time us here again oh tequila time is here again tequila time is here again



If tequila will leave me looking like that, I'm in!


----------



## Strongbow (Nov 14, 2016)

Is that what they call tequila sunrise.


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Nov 14, 2016)

Strongbow said:


> Is that what they call tequila sunrise.




HA HA love it


----------



## Amigo (Nov 14, 2016)

Looks more like cellulitis!  

As the song goes, 'you can leave your hat on!'


----------



## Hazel (Nov 14, 2016)

I hope you won't mind me being tee'total on Saturday.    I need to keep my wits about me as a have a long journey home, with 2 changes

You will remember the last time I had a few sherberts, I got on the wrong train at York, ended up going to London instead of Glasgow.

So I will enjoy great company, a few laughs, a bite to eat, but remain sober.

I see there are a few newbies coming to this meet, the more the merrier.

So you all soon


----------



## Amigo (Nov 14, 2016)

Hazel said:


> I hope you won't mind me being tee'total on Saturday.    I need to keep my wits about me as a have a long journey home, with 2 changes
> 
> You will remember the last time I had a few sherberts, I got on the wrong train at York, ended up going to London instead of Glasgow.
> 
> ...



Oh gawd Hazel...getting on the wrong train and ending up in London! What a nightmare for you! Don't blame you leaving the strong drink till an evening at the Banting!


----------



## Marsbartoastie (Nov 14, 2016)

We'll just have to ply you with drink...and see what ari


Hazel said:


> I hope you won't mind me being tee'total on Saturday.    I need to keep my wits about me as a have a long journey home, with 2 changes
> You will remember the last time I had a few sherberts, I got on the wrong train at York, ended up going to London instead of Glasgow.


I once caught a train from Darlington intending to get off in York.  \When the doors had closed and the train was moving it was announced that it was the non-stopping train for London.  I was completely sober when I boarded, but pretty well oiled by the time we pulled into Kings Cross!


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Nov 14, 2016)

Hazel said:


> I hope you won't mind me being tee'total on Saturday.    I need to keep my wits about me as a have a long journey home, with 2 changes
> 
> You will remember the last time I had a few sherberts, I got on the wrong train at York, ended up going to London instead of Glasgow.
> 
> ...




Hazel my darling, it will be wonderful to see you again. What you are drinking matters not to anybody. There will be plenty of entertainment when Rosie and the Toadstool are both falling about drunk and you and I will be sober as judges. Have a safe journey and I can't wait to see you again


----------



## Hazel (Nov 14, 2016)

Thanks everyone


----------



## Marsbartoastie (Nov 14, 2016)

Diabeticliberty said:


> Hazel my darling, it will be wonderful to see you again. What you are drinking matters not to anybody. There will be plenty of entertainment when Rosie and the Toadstool are both falling about drunk and you and I will be sober as judges. Have a safe journey and I can't wait to see you again


How very dare you.  I never 'fall about' drunk.  I simply fall asleep in a corner...dribbling gently down my cardigan.  I do have some standards!


----------



## Lindarose (Nov 14, 2016)

I once got on the Liverpool Lime Street train from Norwich instead of Liverpool Street London. Had a bit of a long journey getting where I wanted!  And that was sober!


----------



## Strongbow (Nov 14, 2016)

It's OK Hazel, I'll sup yours.


----------



## Strongbow (Nov 14, 2016)

I'll sup it even.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 18, 2016)

Hope everyone is still on for this! Unfortunately, it looks like I may have to give this one a miss  At the moment I find it hard to contemplate getting up at 4 am tomorrow for a 6 hour journey up to Leeds as I am afflicted with my first man flu of the year and feel rotten  Apart from how I feel I certainly wouldn't want to pass this on to any of you.

I'll see how I go on through the day.


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Nov 18, 2016)

Northerner said:


> Hope everyone is still on for this! Unfortunately, it looks like I may have to give this one a miss  At the moment I find it hard to contemplate getting up at 4 am tomorrow for a 6 hour journey up to Leeds as I am afflicted with my first man flu of the year and feel rotten  Apart from how I feel I certainly wouldn't want to pass this on to any of you.
> 
> I'll see how I go on through the day.






Northerner said:


> Hope everyone is still on for this! Unfortunately, it looks like I may have to give this one a miss  At the moment I find it hard to contemplate getting up at 4 am tomorrow for a 6 hour journey up to Leeds as I am afflicted with my first man flu of the year and feel rotten  Apart from how I feel I certainly wouldn't want to pass this on to any of you.
> 
> I'll see how I go on through the day.




Aw that's a real shame. I am sure that the thing just won't be the same without you. I know that on the 2 meets that I have attended thus far you have really livened them up with your sense of fun and mischief. I hope that you are feeling better and get better soon. Take good care of yourself young man.


Your forum deviant,
Geoffrey


----------



## Marsbartoastie (Nov 18, 2016)

Northerner said:


> Hope everyone is still on for this! Unfortunately, it looks like I may have to give this one a miss  At the moment I find it hard to contemplate getting up at 4 am tomorrow for a 6 hour journey up to Leeds as I am afflicted with my first man flu of the year and feel rotten  Apart from how I feel I certainly wouldn't want to pass this on to any of you.
> 
> I'll see how I go on through the day.


Hope it's just a short-lived thing and that you feel better very soon.


----------



## Strongbow (Nov 18, 2016)

Get yourself tucked in and stay warm. Look after yourself Northerner.


----------



## Hazel (Nov 18, 2016)

Ah, that's too bad Alan - look after yourself xx


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Nov 18, 2016)

I have a rail ticket and am still planning to attend. Could I ask if all of you with the exception of the Internet world's greatest moderating living legend are still attending? 


Cocktails, canapés and black tie beckon. Failing that it might be Tizer a cheese butty and a WWF King Of The Ring tee shirt


----------



## Hazel (Nov 18, 2016)

So long as the weather does not impede the trains - yes


----------



## Ralph-YK (Nov 18, 2016)

View media item 122


----------



## Ralph-YK (Nov 18, 2016)

I'm doing public transport. And walking (ugh dreadful thing).
I'm still debating.


----------



## Marsbartoastie (Nov 18, 2016)

I'm coming by train which I trust will deliver me to Leeds in good order.  Looking forward to seeing everyone and enjoying some nice Yorkshire beverages (not tea).


----------



## Stitch147 (Nov 18, 2016)

Hope you all have a fantastic time.


----------



## Ralph-YK (Nov 18, 2016)

Ugh. It's really dark now, and the rains heavier.


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Nov 18, 2016)

Stitch147 said:


> Hope you all have a fantastic time.




I cannot fail to have a nice time. I will be serious and sober and an upright citizen representing our forum and all of its members in a positive light


----------



## Stitch147 (Nov 18, 2016)

Diabeticliberty said:


> I cannot fail to have a nice time. I will be serious and sober and an upright citizen representing our forum and all of its members in a positive light


Haha!!! I almost fell off my chair then!!!


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Nov 18, 2016)

Stitch147 said:


> Haha!!! I almost fell off my chair then!!!



Why is that then? I always have a nice time wherever I go. Tomorrow shall be no different


----------



## Marsbartoastie (Nov 18, 2016)

Diabeticliberty said:


> I cannot fail to have a nice time. I will be serious and sober and an upright citizen representing our forum and all of its members in a positive light


Yer what!!!


----------



## Stitch147 (Nov 18, 2016)

Diabeticliberty said:


> Why is that then? I always have a nice time wherever I go. Tomorrow shall be no different


It was the sober and upright citzen part!


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Nov 18, 2016)

Marsbartoastie said:


> Yer what!!!




I cannot fail to have a nice time. I will be a serious and sober upright citizen representing our forum and all its members in a positive light


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Nov 18, 2016)

Stitch147 said:


> It was the sober and upright citzen part!




Stitch I never had you down as being cynical. You normally think such beautiful thoughts


----------



## Stitch147 (Nov 18, 2016)

Diabeticliberty said:


> Stitch I never had you down as being cynical. You normally think such beautiful thoughts


I always think beautiful thoughts of you DL. X


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Nov 18, 2016)

Aw Stitch you're making me blush


----------



## KathC (Nov 18, 2016)

I plan on being there but will probably not get there until 1ish, unless I can change an appointment.  I will also have no access to t'internet before then. So basically I'll see you if I see you


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Nov 18, 2016)

KathC said:


> I plan on being there but will probably not get there until 1ish, unless I can change an appointment.  I will also have no access to t'internet before then. So basically I'll see you if I see you




Look forward to meeting you young lady. We will try to find a table relatively close to the door but obviously this depends on how busy the place is. See you tomorrow


----------



## Amigo (Nov 18, 2016)

Have a wonderful time everyone


----------



## Matt Cycle (Nov 18, 2016)

Enjoy thissens in Leeds.  Never ask an Englishman where he is from.  If he is from Yorkshire he will tell you.  If he is not, it is unfair to embarrass him.


----------



## eggyg (Nov 18, 2016)

Have a great time everyone, sorry I can't be there but still on nursing duties. Have a Prosecco or three for me.


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Nov 18, 2016)

eggyg said:


> Have a great time everyone, sorry I can't be there but still on nursing duties. Have a Prosecco or three for me.




Sorry Eggy but I have given up the demon drink and will only be drinking Tizer tomorrow


----------



## eggyg (Nov 18, 2016)

Diabeticliberty said:


> Sorry Eggy but I have given up the demon drink and will only be drinking Tizer tomorrow


Whatevs!


----------



## Ralph-YK (Nov 18, 2016)

Matt Cycle said:


> Enjoy thissens in Leeds.  Never ask an Englishman where he is from.  If he is from Yorkshire he will tell you.  If he is not, it is unfair to embarrass him.


I'm from Yorkshire.


----------



## Hazel (Nov 18, 2016)

Diabeticliberty said:


> Sorry Eggy but I have given up the demon drink and will only be drinking Tizer tomorrow




Yea right mister - methinks you jest


----------



## Matt Cycle (Nov 18, 2016)

Ralph-YK said:


> I'm from Yorkshire.



Me too Ralph.  Remember there are two kinds of people in the world: those from Yorkshire and those who wish they were.


----------



## Martin Canty (Nov 19, 2016)

Wish you guys the best of luck as DL appears dead set on his TT ways.......


----------



## Martin Canty (Nov 19, 2016)

I lived in Yorkshire for a while.... does that count?


----------



## Northerner (Nov 19, 2016)

I hope everyone has a lovely time, and a safe journey there and back  Sorry I can't be with you, only one I have missed this year  Please keep an eye out that no-one spikes @Diabeticliberty's Tizer and causes him to break his vow of abstinence, you know the poor man has difficulty holding his drink...


----------



## Hazel (Nov 19, 2016)

Safely on route


----------



## AJLang (Nov 19, 2016)

Have a good time everyone


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Nov 19, 2016)

3 Pokemon's on top of my train. I am just climbing up to nab the little buggers. Will be back in a minu.......OMG here come the railway fuzz. YOU'LL NEVER TAKE ME ALIVE COPPERS


----------



## Ljc (Nov 19, 2016)

Enjoy yourselves


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Nov 19, 2016)

Ljc said:


> Enjoy yourselves




I already am. I have just befriended some Hari Krishna disciples and a prostitute at Manchester Railway Station. We have all exchanged numbers and I'm either gonna get laid or seriously enlightened. Hum........which shall it be


----------



## Matt Cycle (Nov 19, 2016)

Martin Canty said:


> I lived in Yorkshire for a while.... does that count?



Brownie points for living there but doesn't count Martin.  It's like the US and their presidents - you need to be born there.   There was a rule at one stage that to play for Yorkshire CCC (that's cricket not the caravanning and camping club ) you had to be born in the county.  There were these apocryphal stories about soon to be fathers racing their expectant wives over the border so their child (presumably they were hoping for a son!) could be born in Yorkshire.


----------



## ypauly (Nov 19, 2016)

Leaving shortly, hungry grandbaby holding us up


----------



## Stitch147 (Nov 19, 2016)

Have a good one.


----------



## Rosiecarmel (Nov 19, 2016)

I will hopefully be there around 12


----------



## Amigo (Nov 19, 2016)

Diabeticliberty said:


> I already am. I have just befriended some Hari Krishna disciples and a prostitute at Manchester Railway Station. We have all exchanged numbers and I'm either gonna get laid or seriously enlightened. Hum........which shall it be



Stick with enlightenment and chanting DL. You might get too many clinic visits from the other encounter!


----------



## Jonsi (Nov 19, 2016)

Amigo said:


> Stick with enlightenment and chanting DL.


I can picture @Diabeticliberty now, Leeds city centre, walking around chanting "_*Harry Ramsdens, Harry Ramsdens, Harry, Harry*_"
Enjoy yourselves...please eat some Bombay Mix for me.


----------



## Rosiecarmel (Nov 19, 2016)

You lot better not embarrass me in my home town!! im a respectable member of the community!!


----------



## Hazel (Nov 19, 2016)

Glasgow train late into Piccadilly- so missed my connection.

So should, all being welll, be with approx 12.30


----------



## eggyg (Nov 19, 2016)

Well regardless of nursing duties I couldn't have made it anyways! The A66 is closed at Brough! Imagine if I'd set off and got stuck in the snow? Every cloud....enjoy and make sure @Diabeticliberty has diet Tizer, don't want him on the ceiling á la Lionel Ritchie!


----------



## Strongbow (Nov 19, 2016)

There already with a pint


----------



## Rosiecarmel (Nov 19, 2016)

@Strongbow where abouts are you sat in Becketts Bank?


----------



## Amigo (Nov 19, 2016)

eggyg said:


> Well regardless of nursing duties I couldn't have made it anyways! The A66 is closed at Brough! Imagine if I'd set off and got stuck in the snow? Every cloud....enjoy and make sure @Diabeticliberty has diet Tizer, don't want him on the ceiling á la Lionel Ritchie!



Oh that Brough road is always the first to get it Eggy, have experience of the bad conditions over there.

Hope hubbie is on the mend.


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Nov 19, 2016)

I am here and sat smack at the middle table in the pub. Should name it easier for us all to know who is who and where they are.

The Transport Police were OK with my Pokemon pursuit and let me off after a thoroughly good beating in the back of their van using side handled batons.

I went to the bar upon arrival and asked for Tizer and they gave me gin and homicide. Must be because I don't speak Yorkshire


----------



## Strongbow (Nov 19, 2016)

I am standing at a table near the bar near the staircase.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 19, 2016)

Hope you all find each other!  Sorry the Diabetes Fairy couldn't come along to provide a clue!


----------



## Rosiecarmel (Nov 19, 2016)

I'll be there ten fifteen mins so if all else fails just look for the weird girl with blue hair!!


----------



## ypauly (Nov 19, 2016)

All is going well.


----------



## ypauly (Nov 19, 2016)

me and thw little one.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 19, 2016)

ypauly said:


> All is going well.


Ah! Good to see  Hiya MBT, Ralph, DL (beard suits you! )


----------



## ypauly (Nov 19, 2016)

A few more pictures.


----------



## Rosiecarmel (Nov 19, 2016)

Hahaha I was not ready for that picture @ypauly


----------



## Ralph-YK (Nov 19, 2016)

Rosiecarmel said:


> I'll be there ten fifteen mins so if all else fails just look for the weird girl with blue hair!!


Not found any weird people yet


----------



## Ralph-YK (Nov 19, 2016)

View media item 123


----------



## Ralph-YK (Nov 19, 2016)

What would a gathering of diabetics be called?


----------



## Rosiecarmel (Nov 19, 2016)




----------



## Amigo (Nov 19, 2016)

Rosiecarmel said:


> View attachment 2311 View attachment 2312 View attachment 2313 View attachment 2314



Rosie who are the two ladies on the bottom two photos?


----------



## Rosiecarmel (Nov 19, 2016)

The top one is @KathC 

The bottom one is @Hazel


----------



## Rosiecarmel (Nov 19, 2016)

Me and Ms. Toastie!


----------



## ypauly (Nov 19, 2016)

Rosiecarmel said:


> Hahaha I was not ready for that picture @ypauly


Sowwy


----------



## Jonsi (Nov 19, 2016)

Rosiecarmel said:


> Me and Ms. Toastie!
> 
> View attachment 2315


The Glucose Sisters!


----------



## Amigo (Nov 19, 2016)

Rosiecarmel said:


> Me and Ms. Toastie!
> 
> View attachment 2315



Lovely photo  Liking the blue hair and the natural pout there Rosie!


----------



## Jonsi (Nov 19, 2016)

The natural Trout is Marsbartoastie.... Oh, sorry,  you said pout


----------



## Hazel (Nov 19, 2016)

We never got 'what do you call a group of diabetics'.

Answers on a postcard


----------



## Jonsi (Nov 19, 2016)

...a Banting of Diabetics?


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Nov 19, 2016)

I have just arrived home after falling asleep on the train on the way home and almost ending up in Lancaster or maybe Timbuktu. Fantastic to meet you all. You are all absolute superstars and I am honoured and privileged to count you all as very good friends.

My pants and tee shirt are in the wash and hopefully the red wine will wash out. Silly bugger glass collectr looked mortified when he spilled it. Poor lamb  

I am now going to bed. Good night all


----------



## Amigo (Nov 19, 2016)

Diabeticliberty said:


> I have just arrived home after falling asleep on the train on the way home and almost ending up in Lancaster or maybe Timbuktu. Fantastic to meet you all. You are all absolute superstars and I am honoured and privileged to count you all as very good friends.
> 
> My pants and tee shirt are in the wash and hopefully the red wine will wash out. Silly bugger glass collectr looked mortified when he spilled it. Poor lamb
> 
> I am now going to bed. Good night all



Night DL. Glad you had an enjoyable day apart from the red red wine! And your weren't even drinking it!


----------



## mikeyB (Nov 19, 2016)

Night, DL, pleased that you had a good time and didn't even get arrested. You are maturing quite well


----------



## AlisonM (Nov 19, 2016)

Or possibly a 'Best' of diabetics @Jonsi?


----------



## Rosiecarmel (Nov 19, 2016)

I am very glad that my agency rang me at 7pm to cancel my shift tomorrow! I had a long day booked on a stroke ward so I would've possibly cried in a corner half way through my shift 

Damn DL and his tequilas.....


----------



## Strongbow (Nov 19, 2016)

Night DL privileged to have met you. I must say you and marsbartoastie made me feel welcome in my home city. I met some amazing people today but I must say thank you to DL for making me a member of a certain club. Night God bless everyone..


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Nov 20, 2016)

Strongbow said:


> Night DL privileged to have met you. I must say you and marsbartoastie made me feel welcome in my home city. I met some amazing people today but I must say thank you to DL for making me a member of a certain club. Night God bless everyone..




Yaaaaaayyyyyy Ronnie it was a privilege to have met you too. It was a fantastic day in which everybody in attendance played an equal part in making it memorable for me. Your own part was really important in this and I want to thank you so much for it.

I hope your party went well and that you had a really good time.


Take care friend,
Geoff


----------



## Lindarose (Nov 20, 2016)

Glad everyone had a good time. Lovely pics


----------



## Greyhound Gal (Nov 20, 2016)

AlisonM said:


> Or possibly a 'Best' of diabetics @Jonsi?


I think we are a delectable bunch of diabetics


----------



## Strongbow (Nov 20, 2016)

Thanks Geoff, it was a good night. I was pretty much blown away but feeling back on form. Hope to see you all again sometime..


----------



## KathC (Nov 20, 2016)

It was super to meet everyone yesterday.  We were a brilliant "sweetness" of diabetics  

I did finish that extra glass of red wine and then realised that I never bought a round all afternoon - I'll remedy that at the next get together.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 20, 2016)

So, nobody noticed that I wasn't there then?   Only joking!  I'm so pleased to hear everyone enjoyed themselves


----------



## eggyg (Nov 20, 2016)

We obviously weren't missed Alan! ;-)


----------



## Hazel (Nov 20, 2016)

eggyg said:


> We obviously weren't missed Alan! ;-)




Not true at all


----------



## Marsbartoastie (Nov 20, 2016)

Jonsi said:


> The natural Trout is Marsbartoastie.... Oh, sorry,  you said pout


@Bubbsie and @Stitch147 ...what on earth are you doing liking this comment?!  Us women need to present a united front when it comes to dealing with Jonsi and the rest of the rabble on this forum.  Solidarity sisters!


----------



## Marsbartoastie (Nov 20, 2016)

Just arrived home after my weekend in the north...which included the Leeds meet-up.  Thanks to everyone who came along...old friends and new...for making it such an enjoyable and memorable afternoon.  I look forward to seeing you all again.  You're a cracking crew


----------



## Jonsi (Nov 20, 2016)

That would be "We women..." and I think you have your own substantial front let alone a united one.


----------



## Marsbartoastie (Nov 20, 2016)

Jonsi said:


> That would be "We women..." and I think you have your own substantial front let alone a united one.[.  /QUOTE]


Jonsi...King of The Pedants!   Fortunately for you I'm bleedin' knackered.  Any witty riposte/sound rebuke will have to wait until I've slept.


----------



## Strongbow (Nov 20, 2016)

It was great meeting you Pam. Thank you for being part of my brilliant day out. Thank you all for making my weekend..


----------



## Bubbsie (Nov 21, 2016)

Marsbartoastie said:


> @Bubbsie and @Stitch147 ...what on earth are you doing liking this comment?!  Us women need to present a united front when it comes to dealing with Jonsi and the rest of the rabble on this forum.  Solidarity sisters!


MBT...you're right...how dare he!...and as for Stitch...well she should be ashamed of herself...how could she?...never again...honest...you can trust me I'm not a doctor


----------



## Marsbartoastie (Nov 21, 2016)

Strongbow said:


> It was great meeting you Pam. Thank you for being part of my brilliant day out. Thank you all for making my weekend..


I can't wait to see you again Ronnie.  You're one of us mate.


----------

